# Adding an App



## playtone22 (Sep 28, 2015)

I have the Tivo Roamio OTA and I see that there's an "Add an App" feature; however, I have no idea how to determine whether or not an App is Tivo-compatible. Is there a list somewhere or do people know???


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

playtone22 said:


> I have the Tivo Roamio OTA and I see that there's an "Add an App" feature; however, I have no idea how to determine whether or not an App is Tivo-compatible. Is there a list somewhere or do people know???


I just saw this, sorry.

That feature works with servers that people have set up to serve "HME" apps, a technology TiVo introduced with the Series 2.

At the moment, only two servers exist: mine and wmcbrine's
Go to EnterWebz.tv and WMcBrine.com to get instructions.

Currently the Bolt's "Add an App" is broken and TiVo Inc hasn't fixed it.

Also, you can check out the wiki list of known applications for the TiVo:
http://hmedev.wikidot.com/list-of-known-applications
which includes apps you can run on your home computer that show up on the TiVo.


----------

